# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  какой падеж?

## gunners

не подскажете, словосочетание "через минуту" в каком падеже?

----------


## Оля

> не подскажете, словосочетание "через минуту" в каком падеже?

 Словосочетание не может быть в падеже. В падеже может быть только слово (существительное). "_Минуту_" - это винительный падеж.

----------


## gunners

> Originally Posted by gunners  не подскажете, словосочетание "через минуту" в каком падеже?   Словосочетание не может быть в падеже. В падеже может быть только слово (существительное). "_Минуту_" - это винительный падеж.

 спасибо за ответ! На самом деле, я слово имел ввиду.
Еще один вопрос если не возражаете: а как вы определили это? в смысле, это надо знать или можно определить? 
спасибо заранее

----------


## Оля

> спасибо за ответ! На самом деле, я слово имел в виду.
> Еще один вопрос*,* если не возражаете: а как вы определили это? в смысле, это надо знать или можно определить? 
> спасибо заранее

 Носителям не надо это знать, они просто говорят на языке не задумываясь о падежах и правилах.
А иностранцам, изучающим русский, это надо знать. 
Определить это просто: склоняете слово во всех падежах и смотрите, в каком падеже оно в той форме, которая вас интересует. Только не спрашивайте, откуда я знаю, как просклонять слово по падежам.   ::

----------


## gunners

> Только не спрашивайте, откуда я знаю, как просклонять слово по падежам.

 haha, это я знаю 
Извините, что не правильно поставил вопрос. Изначально, я хотел спросить, почему не "минуты" или какая нибудь другая форма слова "минута", а именно "минуту". Правда, что слово "через" идет вместе с винительным падежом?

----------


## Lampada

Падежи и вспомогательные вопросы 
Именительный - кто? что (есть)? 
Родительный - кого? чего (нет)? 
Дательный - кому? чему (дать)? 
Винительный - кого? что (вижу)? 
Творительный - кем? чем? 
Предложный - о ком? о чём? на ком? на чём?

----------


## Оля

> я хотел спросить, почему не "минуты" или какая нибудь другая форма слова "минута", а именно "минуту".

 Ok, а почему в английском _waiting for me_, а не _waiting on me_ или просто _waiting me_? Или почему в немецком _in dem Staat_, а не _in dem Staats_? 
Я не знаю, какой у вас родной язык, но задайте подобные вопросы по поводу своего родного языка - и они у вас отпадут.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Оля  Только не спрашивайте, откуда я знаю, как просклонять слово по падежам.     haha, это я знаю 
> Извините, что не правильно поставил вопрос. Изначально, я хотел спросить, почему не "минуты" или какая нибудь другая форма слова "минута", а именно "минуту". Правда, что слово "через" идет вместе с винительным падежом?

 Каков вопрос, таков ответ! Так сложилось исторически.  ::  
Только не надо углубляться насчёт семантики аффиксов и исторической морфологии. Скучное это дело, знаете ли...  ::

----------


## TATY

> не подскажете, словосочетание "через минуту" в каком падеже?

 Hmm, a feminine noun that ends in an -a in the nominative declines to end in a -y. What case could it be?!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   
And it's preceeded by a preposition that only ever takes the accusative case.... 
But because that case doesn't seem "logical" to me I'm going to ignore the blindingly obvious evidence.,,,   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by gunners  не подскажете, словосочетание "через минуту" в каком падеже?   Hmm, a feminine noun that ends in an -a in the nominative declines to end in a -y. What case could it be?!         
> And it's preceeded by a preposition that only ever takes the accusative case.... 
> But because that case doesn't seem "logical" to me I'm going to ignore the blindingly obvious evidence.,,,

 TATY have you actually MEMORISED all these rules? I would never have masered Russian if I had to. I know I wouldn't even try...

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY        Originally Posted by gunners  не подскажете, словосочетание "через минуту" в каком падеже?   Hmm, a feminine noun that ends in an -a in the nominative declines to end in a -y. What case could it be?!         
> And it's preceeded by a preposition that only ever takes the accusative case.... 
> But because that case doesn't seem "logical" to me I'm going to ignore the blindingly obvious evidence.,,,     TATY have you actually MEMORISED all these rules? I would never have masered Russian if I had to. I know I wouldn't even try...

 When you learn Russian, the accusative case is one of the first cases you learn and the easiest. It's also easy to spot.

----------


## chaika

of course you have to memorize them - unless you live in a Russian-speaking society and hear it spoken every day. I still remember my German dative prepositions from 45 years ago, and I haven't spoken German since then, but did read it in my years of grad school. I spoke it fluently at the time.  
aus bei mit nach seit von zu.  (Notice in alphanetical order.) 
gunners, what kind of grammar book do you have? You can put together sentences in Russian, so you have been studying a while. As ТАТУ indicated, the accusative case is probably the second case taught, so you should know it by now, unless you don't have a teacher and somehow skipped the chapter! =:^)

----------


## gunners

> gunners, what kind of grammar book do you have? You can put together sentences in Russian, so you have been studying a while. As ТАТУ indicated, the accusative case is probably the second case taught, so you should know it by now, unless you don't have a teacher and somehow skipped the chapter! =:^)

 I don't have any grammar book. I mean, I know that через минуту is correct, but I don't know why. that's why i was asking. I had never have a chance to learn from books  :: . 
Спасибо всем за ответы, хотя некоторые мне не понравились  ::

----------


## Lampada

> ... Изначально, я хотел спросить, почему не "минуты" или какая нибудь другая форма слова "минута", а именно "минуту". Правда, что слово "через" идет вместе с винительным падежом?

 Да, я думаю, что с "через" употребляется винительный падеж. 
"Через минуту" потому что подразумеваетя *одна* минута. 
Через одну минуту
Через две (три, четыре) минуты
Через пять (шесть, семь, восемь, девять, десять) минут.

----------

